# Staph Infection in goats???



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

What does it look like? Cures?
I cant find any good links, could yall help me out?:stars:


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

as far as a skin staph infection it will look like the goat has chicken pox, little pimples full of yellow puss and it does require a strong antibotic to get rid of it, pennicillian will not work, I just have woke up and for the life of me cant remember the anitbotic that does.


----------



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

you can use tea tree oil on the infecion clears it up fast


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

When one of my goats got it a year ago, I used chlorhexaderm on her udder. 

I thought she had gotten into fire ants at first, but the pimples spread and got ulcerated.

Next, I started vaccinating everyone with Lysigin. Stopped the problem.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!!
how would one use tree oil? rub it on em or what? 
Is Lysigin a vet drug?(get it through a vet)


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

> When one of my goats got it a year ago, I used chlorhexaderm on her udder.
> 
> I thought she had gotten into fire ants at first, but the pimples spread and got ulcerated.
> 
> Next, I started vaccinating everyone with Lysigin. Stopped the problem.


Ditto, it works wonders. You can get lysigin at jefferslivestock.com
edit to add: I had an outbreak last year when we had a hurricane hit, and it was just wet/raining for a month too, so don't forget to check the bedding and make sure they have some nice dry spot to lay in.


----------



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

i just rub the tea tree all over the udder after each milking, clears it up fast


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have two does that have it, and itson thier heads! ewwww.....
THANKS!!


----------

